# Anyone have pictures of their rabbit pens?



## Mahlzeit

I am looking to get some rabbits for meat for my family and would love to see some photographs of your setups. Thanks so much.


----------



## P.O. in MO

I raise mine in a shed I built specifically for this purpose.  It is about 10 ft. wide and I have 36 x 30 cages for my breeders on the left and 30 x 30 on the right for my bucks and grow out cages.   I made everything hanging from the wall on rails that can be moved up and down and sideways as I really didn't know how everything was going to work out so I wanted to be able to move things around if I needed to(which I did).  I can go 3 high with this but would have to use a step stool to access the top tier. The first pic is before I had any rabbits but I have 16 cages now with 5 empty but hopefully 2 litters in about 3 weeks. You said rabbit pens so maybe you are going to raise them outside in a colony setting so maybe this is of no help.  Good luck with your rabbit raising, this is an excellent place for advice from people with hands on experience.  I have learned a lot since I joined and it is good to have a place to go when you run into something that you're not sure how to handle.  I should add that Storey's Guide to Raising Rabbits is an excellent book that I used to figure out how to go about getting started and what to expect.  I still refer to it from time to time.


----------



## VickieB

Wow! P.O. I'm so jealous!  That is an awesome setup! What do you use for trays?


----------



## animalmom

Dang PO that is one beautiful set-up.  I have one criticism of the Storey's Guide to Raising Rabbits and that is the author, known affectionately here as Bunny Bob, lives on the East Coast.  The weather he is used to on the East Coast is not the weather I deal with here in Texas... meaning take what he says and THINK about where you, the reader, live.  Bob talks a lot about light.  Light is not a problem where I live, but heat and too much sunshine is.

I didn't do that, put what he said against my environment, and had to redo the roof in my bunny barn.  I had put in translucent vinyl panels in the roof to give the bunnies light only to find I was cooking the little fur jacketed critters.  Redid the roof with metal panels, put in a huge barn fan and a misting system.  Now they are ok in the summer.

Other than that I think the book is excellent for someone to study while putting together their rabbitry and getting their initial stock.

Your rabbitry looks ideal: windows, ventilation and oh my goodness, an airconditioner!  Your buns have died and gone to heaven!


----------



## P.O. in MO

VickieB said:


> Wow! P.O. I'm so jealous!  That is an awesome setup! What do you use for trays?


The trays are store bought from Bass equipment, I built my own cages.  Bass is close enough for me to pick up the trays and wire as the freight on that stuff is high.  I used adjustable shelf tracks mounted on rails at the top and bottom so they can be slid sideways and then welded EMT conduit to their shelf brackets so my cages just slide on them and hang and my pans set on top of another set if there isn't a cage underneath to set it on.
And I agree animalmom, there were numerous things in Storey's book that I didn't go along with either.  I built the shed very well insulated as I wanted to be able to breed year round.  That is the smallest ac unit I could find and I keep all the cages at one end of the shed and have a big quilt that hangs from the ceiling next to the last cage so I only cool where the rabbits are. It really doesn't take much electricity to keep the temp from going above 80 degrees.  I built the windows out of some thermopanes I got on Craigslist and they swing open at the bottom so I get a good cross draft if it isn't so hot I need the ac. And I have some box fans hanging from the ceiling that weren't in the pictures.  I use a wattmeter to keep track of ac costs and I if I recall the hot month this summer cost me about $8. I have a small heater with a freeze guard setting I use in winter and December cost was like 4 bucks. It's a good setup, probably not very practical, I'd have to live another hundred years to recover the costs in rabbit meat.  But I enjoy this and my chickens and garden and it keeps me off the streets looking for something to keep me occupied and that saves a lot.
It is going to be really COLD for a couple of days around here. I don't know if this is supposed to make it down to OK and TX but if so, stay warm.


----------



## Beekissed

That is one beautiful setup!!!  I've never seen a better one.


----------



## P.O. in MO

It works for me.  Would have made it a little wider if I had it to do over.  A little crowded trying to slide the cages off for cleaning.  Also wished I had used better paint on the steel.  That rabbit urine is already starting to rust on anything below the cages.  Probably a summer project in the making.  8 degrees this morning and wind blowing pretty good with probably around 2 inches of snow, kind of hard to tell cause it's blowing around so much.  Hope everyones rabbits made it ok.  Tonite is supposed to be the bad one. Minus twelve, with the winds laying down after 3PM and then picking back up to 17mph by noon tomorrow with a high of 1 degree.  Be glad when this cold snap is over.  I have 10 kits at 10 weeks old today and probably 5 big enough now for freezer camp (which is empty).  So I need to butcher and would prefer a little warmer weather to do it. Good luck tonight, everybody.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Very awesome set up P.O. in MO!!

This is our set up- we have a corner in our heated shop that the rabbits live, DH also built wire wall for the side and front(made up of 2 wire doors that open out, for easy cleaning and moving items) so the space in front can be as a grow out area.





Hope everyone is able to stay warm and keep their animals warm as well, we are at 4* and the temp will continue to drop throughout the day and over night.  Our wind chill is to get to -35* at least so no school on Monday for the kids.


----------



## P.O. in MO

Very nice setup.  Especially in a heated shop.  Looks like you have the plastic pans. I have a few, started out with galvanized but got plastic when I added some more cages. Do you put something in them to soak up the urine. It looks like there is something in all the pans that have rabbits over  them that is not the color of rabbit poop.    Wire wall set up sounds like an excellent idea.   Fine looking buns too.  It's 12 here in MO but the wind is pretty strong.  I was out plowing snow for about an hour and I am still chilled.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Thanks!  We have plastic pans as our cages are from Klubertanz(they are close enough we can go and pick up items).  We put a very thin layer of quick pick pine shavings in them- it does a good job of soaking up urine- ideally we can go about 2 weeks between cleaning them, depending on our work schedule a little longer.

I took a picture of the front area to show how DH finished it.  We are currently at -2, the wind isn't too bad right now but will get stronger as the night goes on.  It doesn't take long being outside to get chilled these days!





Chores are all done for the night and now to stay in!


----------



## Intruder55

Hello,

  Just built these a couple of days ago, for my first rabbits.  I'll be breeding for meat.  It was build almost entirely from scrap - a 3'6" x 6' pallet served as the base.  The only new purchase was the plywood sheet used for the roof, the cage wire, the hinges, and the locks.  Even the shingles were scrapped!  It sits 4' off the ground


----------



## Hens and Roos

Welcome to BYH!  Nice looking pens!  So what breed are you planning to raise?


----------



## Intruder55

I got (mainly because of easy availability) a buck and doe (unrelated) that are Japanese Harlequinnes...I think I'm going to get a NZ doe soon too, and plan to cross them and see what happens.  They are only 2.5 months old right now, so a little while before I breed.  Not a lot to choose from here, but I think the Harlequinnes should be ok for meat production, especially if mixed with NZs.  What do you think?


----------



## Mahlzeit

Wow those are both really nice setups!! Thanks so much for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## Mahlzeit

I was thinking about going with NZ unless anyone suggests another breed.


----------



## Intruder55

They definitely seem to be the best for meat (just general consensus on the site, seems to me)


----------



## Hens and Roos

Cute picture of the rabbits.  You will have a few months to go to get to breeding age for sure. I don't know much about Harlequinnes, are they similar in size to a NZ?  I know you want to make sure you don't breed a bigger buck to a smaller doe(this helps minimize problems for the doe at time of kindling-such as kits being to big to come out).  I know that NZ typically reach weight for meat quicker(8-12 weeks of age gives one 4.5-5 lbs. live weight) than most breeds so you might end up growing the kits a little longer to reach weight.


----------



## Mahlzeit

Yeah from what I've seen so far they seem to be the top choice. I am in the process of buying a house which has a large detached 2 gar garage which I was gonna make a section of for the rabbits and the brooder area for my chickens. My grandfather in Germany has huge meat rabbits(not sure what breed) so I have eaten them before. My fiance on the other hand has not yet so hopefully I can get her to try it.


----------



## Hens and Roos

We have Cali for meat and we like them. Our group seem to be pretty even tempered which is good as my kids are using them for 4-H projects as well.  Guess it is a matter of personal preference.


----------



## P.O. in MO

Nice pens., Intruder.  I see leaves on the trees in the picture, where are you located.  Seems most people do favor NZW or Cali's for meat rabbits and also a lot of people like to cross these.


----------



## Intruder55

I am in Savannah, GA, which is  normally pretty warm but tonight it is going to be down to 5 degrees and I'm worried about my rabbits.  Should I bring them in or just put boxes stuffed with hay out?


----------



## Hens and Roos

If it was me- and I had room I would bring them in, especially if they don't have a winter coat developed.  Good Luck!


----------



## Intruder55

I just did that - supposed to be very cold over the next two nights!  Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

we have outside hutches. Not as fancy a set up as some, but getting the job done .we raise meat rabbits and silver fox RAbbits. 

Older hutch we got used from craigslist each hole is 4x2, with 2x2 wire front and 2x2 wooden back, back also has a door that opens up. Rabbits stay kind of skiddish in this design, but it is warmer for the winter.   




 New design we built from a youtube video we watched, holes are 36 deep and 22 wide, total hutch size is 8 feet x 3 feet deep.  We like this design a lot, but the holes are a little small for a doe feeding 6 or more kits when they get near weaning size.   We use a wooden next box for this hutch, of course when needed.  the sides and the back come off for warmer weather.


----------



## Southern by choice

I lurk through the rabbit section... had to say I love ALL the set ups! Gives great ideas for the "potential, future rabbit raiser"!
I like seeing how living in different regions means different set-ups too!

Great posts everyone!


----------



## Mahlzeit

20kidsonhill said:


> we have outside hutches. Not as fancy a set up as some, but getting the job done .we raise meat rabbits and silver fox RAbbits.
> 
> Older hutch we got used from craigslist each hole is 4x2, with 2x2 wire front and 2x2 wooden back, back also has a door that opens up. Rabbits stay kind of skiddish in this design, but it is warmer for the winter.   View attachment 785
> 
> New design we built from a youtube video we watched, holes are 36 deep and 22 wide, total hutch size is 8 feet x 3 feet deep.  We like this design a lot, but the holes are a little small for a doe feeding 6 or more kits when they get near weaning size.   We use a wooden next box for this hutch, of course when needed.  the sides and the back come off for warmer weather.
> View attachment 784



Thanks so much for sharing your setup. The new design you have is very nice. What is the size of the wire you have on the bottom for them?


----------



## PendergrassRanch

This is our set up as of a couple weeks ago.  It has evolved over the last 6 months or so.  We have a total of 13 holes.  I have a 3 hole along one side for the bucks, then 8 holes stacked 4 on 4 in the center.  Then a 2 hole on the other side. We paid about 10$ per hole, they are all 30x36.  It is under an over hang alongside our woodshed.  There are 3 solid sides and we tarped the open area to keep them dry and warmer.  I'm pretty happy with the set up right now.  We have a few things to tweak but it works. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the new nest boxes we put up.  I wanted something less invasive, and easier to access.  So far the does love them, and the kits are doing very well in them. I love our watering set up.  Its set up with a float valve so they always have water   Its not the prettiest set up, nor is it the cleanest but it works and my rabbits are healthy, happy and producing 

We raise them for meat and pretty pelts to tan so our lot is mixed. I have two 3/4 cal- 1/4 flemish does that are AMAZING producers.  Then I have a pair of American blues, an Am blue/NZ doe, a chestnut NZ/AM buck, a broken rex cross buck, I kept a doe from the broken buck/cal-flem litter.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Mahlzeit said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your setup. The new design you have is very nice. What is the size of the wire you have on the bottom for them?


we used 1/2 inch, but we are going to use 1/2 x 1 inch next time, the floor has a lot of bounce in it.


----------



## Southern by choice

20kidsonhill said:


> we used 1/2 inch, but we are going to use 1/2 x 1 inch next time, the floor has a lot of bounce in it.


Because I know nothing about this, wouldn't their little feet go through the openings? I have rabbit cages that I use for special brood outs modified (1/4 x 1/4 wire on bottom) for chicks, so I know the 1/2 x 1 wire...  told ya... I'm miles and miles from even being a newbie, rabbits seem so complex to me LOL


----------



## Bossroo

The 1/2" x 1" is perfectly fine for rabbits. ( I have raised hundreds of rabbits on this spacing) To get rid of the floor bounce, stretch  2-3    9 ga. wires , spaced equally down the bottom and use  " J " clips to fasted them to the cage bottoms .( if in bank cages stretch that wire along bottoms of all side by side cages.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

not sure about small breed rabbits, but the 1/2 x 1 inch is fine for the larger breed rabbits, like Bossroo already said.   also  rabbit poop is less likely to build up on it if you use as big a holes as possible,  the 1/2 x 1/2 can collect the poop a little too easily. 
We tried to run a wire under our floors and we just couldn't get it tight enough, so we can't put any feed dishes on the floor, every time the rabbits hop the food and water would spill so we are hanging all our feed dishes and water dishes.


----------



## SillyChicken

P.O. in MO said:


> I raise mine in a shed I built specifically for this purpose.  It is about 10 ft. wide and I have 36 x 30 cages for my breeders on the left and 30 x 30 on the right for my bucks and grow out cages.   I made everything hanging from the wall on rails that can be moved up and down and sideways as I really didn't know how everything was going to work out so I wanted to be able to move things around if I needed to(which I did).  I can go 3 high with this but would have to use a step stool to access the top tier. The first pic is before I had any rabbits but I have 16 cages now with 5 empty but hopefully 2 litters in about 3 weeks. You said rabbit pens so maybe you are going to raise them outside in a colony setting so maybe this is of no help.  Good luck with your rabbit raising, this is an excellent place for advice from people with hands on experience.  I have learned a lot since I joined and it is good to have a place to go when you run into something that you're not sure how to handle.  I should add that Storey's Guide to Raising Rabbits is an excellent book that I used to figure out how to go about getting started and what to expect.  I still refer to it from time to time. View attachment 696 View attachment 697



I'd really like to see some close ups of your hanging designs.   We need to re-do our caging.


----------

